# Bye Bye Va Va Voom



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is the collapse of Arsenal around the corner now that Thierry has left?

Henry was no less than inspirational, teamed with Arsen Wenger he turned the boring "1-0 the Arsenal" into a real delight to watch.

I think Wenger will be England manager one day, now Dein has gone he has no reason to stay at the Emirates, and with Mac the twat doing such a dreadful job I don't think it will be too long either.

who knows the whites might meet the gunners one day as we go up and they go down!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i think the gunners will be ok with the young uns they have fabregas and van persie etc - they have got over the new season in a strange stadium ,and i personally think its good buisness 16 m for a 30 yr old -they had more than their monies worth out of him .

he was amazing but glad he wont be scoring hattricks against my mob anymore.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

There is a "right" time to sell a player and they have done the correct thing. He will be 30 this summer, he would then, at 30, be perceived to be past his best and he'd fetch a lower price. He is anyway, he's not going to get any better or any faster it's a good price.

They bought him for Â£10m (?) had the best years out of him and made a profit, it's good business.

PG, I thought you, as a proven turncoat, would have transferred your affections to the might Posh now that they are hot favourites for promotion.







I do not think that they will it all their own way, after all we are MASSIVE, the Barcelona of Div4 with the biggest ground and the biggest crowds, we will cruise it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> PG, I thought you, as a proven turncoat, would have transferred your affections to the might Posh now that they are hot favourites for promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark the Posh have been favourites for promotion at the start of every season for years. Then they actually go and play!









Barcelona of Div4









I'm not denying selling Henry isn't good business but things are not well at Arsenal, Arsen isn't happy, the board is in a state of flux, external turmoil will have an effect on the pitch. Aren't the gunners the only team who have never been relegated from the top flight? This could be the year they fall.

I'll miss seeing Henry on motd


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

it is a shame, and i think that the arse will be weaker for selling him......think that the writing is on the wall for wenger ? Being a hammer, its a bitter pill to swallow, but at times they were breathtaking to watch, and i think that henry was instrumental in that.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > PG, I thought you, as a proven turncoat, would have transferred your affections to the might Posh now that they are hot favourites for promotion.
> ...


however "Aren't the gunners the only team who have never been relegated from the top flight? This could be the year they fall."

wouldn't that be a shame?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Mark the Posh have been favourites for promotion at the start of every season for years. Then they actually go and play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This year Posh are red hot favourites, I am not sure why?









I think the Bantams (as the Barcelona of Div4) will have crowds in the 10-14k region and will be unstoppable.









Everton have never been relegated have they? Arsenal will finish top 6 even if they have a poor season. Sorry, but Leeds have no hope at all of getting promotion.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Mark the Posh have been favourites for promotion at the start of every season for years. Then they actually go and play!
> ...


what makes you say that about leeds


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm a gooner, and I'll be sorry to see him go, but we did get the best years out of him, and he didn't play a huge part last season due to injury, so I reckon the impact will be felt in terms of team morale, rather than his physical absence.

I reckon this'll hurt morale more than the Viera departure, and we may well lose a few of the less dedicated players (and find it harder to attract some new ones), but I don't reckon it will be the death of us yet.

Having said that, we seriously need a world-class striker now. Baptista was dissappointing last season, but I wonder if we'll be giving him back, buying him, or extending his 'trial' now?

Our big question is; where does Wenger see his future? At the Emirates? As the next England Manager? Abroad?

And I'm pretty sure Arsenal are the only top-flight team never to have been relegated. Whether we should have been promoted in the first place in 1919, is a matter for debate by Spurs fans









About Arsenal's promotion in 1919


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Another view from a gooner, who watched every home match last season. Henry has been a superb player for Arsenal and France with balance, touch and intelligence second to none. He has certainly been a wonderful addition to the British footballing scene.

The last season, and indeed much of the previous season, he has been clearly playing below his historic best, either unfit or unmotivated or both. The lay-off injured this season has been a long time coming. I hope he has recovered now and can play closer to his previous form, but I doubt he will.

The Arsenal youngsters came fourth the last season, without Henry for much of the time and without Van Persie (the top scorer) for a significant part of the season. When Henry played he unbalanced the team because they always gave him the ball and he no longer had the fitness (before lay-off) to manage so many of his magic moments. Without him, they played effectively and as a team.

So, I am very sad to see him go and wish him the best, but he was actually preventing the youngsters developing.

"The Beast" was pretty useless except at knocking in easy goals when someone gave him a perfect ball. Very happy to see him not return.

The more serious question here is the ownership of Arsenal, and the Board dynamic with Wenger. He has been a great manager and no fan of the club is in doubt of his contribution. I am sure retaining him is top priority for the board. Dein, though, was his main contact and the person who negotiated all the contracts on Wenger's behalf (rather successfully, too). Dein was an issue for Henry too, with Dein's son being Henry's agent.

So, the Board have to come to terms with the interest from Kroenke in America (and probably allow Dein back in some form) in a way that anyone with a financial interest in the club would expect, that is by ensuring Wenger then commits to a renewal of his contract. Wenger has no reason to commit before the ownership issue is settled, and he knows how much say he will have in the issue. He has the luxury of many other potential offers if he wishes, but anyone who has met him seems to think that he has too much pride and ownership in the current young team to willingly set off for pastures new unless the Board make a mess of the deal with Kroenke.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Time has answered most of us Gooners fans concerns.

Wengers signed a new contract, the kids are playing well as a team, Fabregas just gets better & better.

We're unlikely to see Henrys like again, he was a maestro, shame it turned out that he was running away from the wife.

The kids are likely to start falling off towards the end of the season (if not earlier), but by god the future's bright.

Top 3 finish this year, fingers crossed for next year.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not a football fan, but I heard that is Wenger is really pleased with his young squad. Give them a a couple of years and watch the results.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

It's great to be back at the top of the table again after three and a half years!

I'm looking forward to the Champions League match v Sevilla tomorrow evening.


----------

